# Using Frontline and a Tick Collar (Just while camping?)



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

I am heading out camping and am taking the pup with (of course!). The ticks are really bad this season and she is on Frontline. I would really like to limit exposer and do everything I can. Is it overkill to put a tick collar on in conjunction with the Frontline while we are out camping (frontline was put on on the 7th)? Is it dangerous to overload her like that? 

If the opinion is it's ok, any recommendations on collars?

Thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have in the past used frontline and a spray while camping, but at the time I did ask the vet if it was safe. I don't know if I would do both if the frontline was just put on. Call the vet, they will tell you for sure.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

At the beginning of summer/late spring we were having severe tick issues, so I put tick collars and Adavantix on my dogs. Within a few hours Kopper became _very_ ill, vomitin and shaking and lethargic. I ended up having to take him to the emergency vet. The vet said he couldn't say for a fact what caused the problem and it might have been a coincidence, but I still wouldn't risk it.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys! 

Emoore, your story kind of puts it into perspective. If something DID happen, I would be in a very remote place and unfamiliar as to how quickly and where to get a vet....

llambardo, what spray did you use? Is the spray generally safer than a tick collar? I am unfamiliar...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally would never use any treated collar for fleas or ticks.

I do know someone who put them on her dogs, the other dog ripped the collar off the other and was in the hospital for sometime. I have also heard stories like Emoore described as well.

I also use Frontline but you can also apply oils directly to his collar (neem, lemongrass, lavender. Also hear catnip oils is effective as well).


----------

